# Pharos Vs Mazzer E



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

A quick video to show how practical a Pharos can be (or not)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Which one tasted better

is that an illy tin with illy coffee in it ?

cue darth vader comments re faffing and coffee etc...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And thanks for the clip too


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I think that level of faff is more than acceptable for a couple of drinks at a time. Looking forward to finding out in a while.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Rob666 said:


> I think that level of faff is more than acceptable for a couple of drinks at a time. Looking forward to finding out in a while.


The biggest embuggerance factor for me with my "new" Pharosis is getting the grounds out of the bottom.

Apart from that, I would say that the quality, even-ness and fluffiness of the grounds is far better than my old Mazzer Mini E.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

DavidBondy said:


> The biggest embuggerance factor for me with my "new" Pharosis is getting the grounds out of the bottom.
> 
> Apart from that, I would say that the quality, even-ness and fluffiness of the grounds is far better than my old Mazzer Mini E.


If you look at the top plate of the pharos there is a hole to store the adjusment road. Hold the Pharos so this is the highest point. Remove the plug and bash - very quick, very little grind retention. Unlike the Mazzer which is has a grind retention of 9 grams. That said, the shot from the Mazzer was the best, mainly because the pour was the perfecrt duration. Oh and it was home roast Daterra - definitely not Illy.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I am impatient...my routine...from start to finish, cleaning up and leaving with my coffee.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Nice vid and I take your point. OTOH, of course the machine has to be up to temperature first, which takes a lot longer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Darth doesn't have time to wait for coffee ......


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Adjusting a Pharos to control the pour is pretty easy with the replacement top nut thing from VoodooDaddy.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Nice vid and I take your point. OTOH, of course the machine has to be up to temperature first, which takes a lot longer.


err...I don't turn it off after a coffee...comes on automatically at 8:45am and turns itself off again at 12:45?am


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Nick which version of the Mazzer is it that you have they range from the Mini all the way with an on demand version for each variant.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A mazzer E isn't a thing...we went over this last time/


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Mini


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I admire you technique Dave. Very smooth and deceptively fast.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

We need to get the two cappa challenge on the go.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Errrrrrrrror

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> We need to get the two cappa challenge on the go.


What size cups?

Single or double shot ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm not sure, Gary and Dave were talking about it a while ago so they should know the rules. Think the aim was to do it in under a minute


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'm not sure, Gary and Dave were talking about it a while ago so they should know the rules. Think the aim was to do it in under a minute


If single shot Ukbc Capps I might stand a chance ..

Of under two minutes


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Split pour, big jug of milk, sorted. 1 min should be enough. Need to get the turbo steam tip on though


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

NickR said:


> Mini


Even with a Mini and its 64mm burrs that seems a very very long time to grind 16 grams my old MC2 could grind 16g faster than that, have you checked your burrs recently?


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Less than 2 months old and hardly used.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

NickR said:


> Less than 2 months old and hardly used.


Ah ok so the burrs aren't properly run in yet then, it will get faster.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Both vids seem to show a very light tamp. Is that the case? I almost stand on mine - should I just grind a bit finer and tamp super lightly?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Both vids seem to show a very light tamp. Is that the case? I almost stand on mine - should I just grind a bit finer and tamp super lightly?


Yeah, most people tamp too hard. Watch what I do carefully, I place my fingers on the base and press gently in 3 different positions. I want to ensure the tamp is level and very even, so no lose areas at the edge....tamping hard is not my objective. One of the problems with say very cheap grinders is the requirement to over fill and tamp quite hard to try and maintain a decent pour for the shot....usually the better the grinder, the less the need for any sort of hard tamping.

Nick has also been using espresso machines a long time now...so developed his tamp in the correct way....or he copied me when he was in my kitchen 7 years ago?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

What I especially didn't like about the pharos was the adjustment of grind settings, it's totally shite.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Yeah, most people tamp too hard. Watch what I do carefully, I place my fingers on the base and press gently in 3 different positions. I want to ensure the tamp is level and very even, so no lose areas at the edge....tamping hard is not my objective. One of the problems with say very cheap grinders is the requirement to over fill and tamp quite hard to try and maintain a decent pour for the shot....usually the better the grinder, the less the need for any sort of hard tamping.
> 
> Nick has also been using espresso machines a long time now...so developed his tamp in the correct way....or he copied me when he was in my kitchen 7 years ago?


Actually it is my son in the video, but he was taught by me and I learnt from you



Gangstarrrrr said:


> What I especially didn't like about the pharos was the adjustment of grind settings, it's totally shite.


Agreed - I've got the latest, split washer thing and its still terrible.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickR said:


> Actually it is my son in the video, but he was taught by me and I learnt from you


Thank goodness....I looked and thought, by god that man has aged well.....I feel better now.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Interesting, thanks! I'll wind it up a bit more and see what a light tamp brings to my tastebuds. I think I might end up with a complete rubiks cube in my portafilter though as my mignon loves chucking out perfect cubes the finer it grinds... Sorry to hijack thread yet again!]


----------

